# Brauche Hilfe / IE stellt bilder verschwommen dar - Firefox nicht!!



## CbJack68 (17. März 2007)

Hallo,

wie oben beschrieben stellt der IE unsere myspace Seite (http://www.myspace.com/microtrauma) nicht korrekt dar.

Die Bilder sind alle verschwommen.

Der Firefox-Browser hat allerdings keine Probleme mit der Site.

Könntet Ihr mir da vielleicht helfen.

Danke Daniel


----------



## hans jörg (18. März 2007)

Hi,
Einen kleinen Ansatz zur Fehlersuche könnt ich dir geben:
Wenn ich deine Seite lokal aufrufe (Quellcode kopiere und unter xyz.html abspeichern) werden die Bilder normal angezeigt. Ein AcitveX Element wird geblockt und sobald ich das aktiviere werden die Bilder verschwommen angezeigt.
Dein Quellcode ist zur Fehlersuche nicht gerade optimal formatiert - was eine genaue Suche duch etwas aufwändig gestaltet - aber vielleicht genügt dir der Hinweis ja  .


----------

